# Gatebox, die KI die sich deinen Bedürfnissen anpasst und für dich da ist



## Gamer090 (18. November 2017)

*Gatebox, die KI die sich deinen Bedürfnissen anpasst und für dich da ist*

Hi zusammen

Soeben habe ich eine KI entdeckt die man zu Hause haben kann und zwar in einer kleinen runden Box, die Dame spricht mit dir und weckt dich auf, erinnert dich an wichtiges und kann sogar mit dir chatten! Sie will immer das man möglichst schnell wieder nach Hause kommt und sendet ans Smartphone Nachrichten, doch das war nicht alles. Wäre es nicht schön wenn man zu Hause ankommt und das Licht ist wird eingeschaltet, oder sogar der Fernseher, und die Klimaanlage. Wenn es regnet erinnert sie dich daran das du einen Regenschirm mitnehmen sollst. Um das ganze zu bewerkstelligen hat sie mehrere Sensoren, wie einen für Bluetooth, Infrarot, Wärme- und Feuchtigkeitssensor sowie einen Helligkeitssensor. Sie hat sogar Augen, Ohren und kann sprechen über eine Kamera,Mikrofon und Lautsprecher. 

Das ganze soll rund 3000$ kosten, leider kann es nicht mehr bestellt werden. 

Wer würde sich sowas kaufen? 

Quelle: GaijinPot und Gatebox





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nkcKaNqfykg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


---------------------------------------------------

Die Idee dahinter finde ich interessant, wäre schon nett wenn ich manche Dinge erinnert werde und wenn jemand bei mir zu Hause das Licht einschaltet sowie angibt wie das Wetter Morgen wird, das erspart mir ein bisschen Zeit  Im Video stört mich nur das der Herr am Schluss sogar sagt er sei froh wenn jemand zu Hause ist. Da bevorzuge ich doch lieber einen echten Menschen oder ein Haustier. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Verbindung zum Staubsaugerroboter und dem Geschirrspüler  Einschalten wenn ich außer Haus bin und damit wäre noch mehr Zeit erspart geblieben


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. November 2017)

*AW: Gatebox, die KI die sich deinen Bedürfnissen anpasst und für dich da ist*

Fürs Lichteinschalten hätte ich auch eine billigere Lösung... Bewegungsmelder anstatt Schalter. 

Ich finde es schön, das Star Trek immer dichter kommt und sogar bezahlbar, nur leider ist es mit dieser Box ja nicht getan, denn die Hausinstallation mit der diese Box interagiert ist um einiges teurer.


----------



## Stueppi (18. November 2017)

*AW: Gatebox, die KI die sich deinen Bedürfnissen anpasst und für dich da ist*

Liebe Frauen, macht euch nicht besonderer als Ihr seid, Ihr werdet bereits ersetzt xD

Aber im ernst, diese Werbung spiegelt für mich ganz klar den Unterschied zwischen westlicher und japanischer Synchronsprecher Arbeit wieder (wenn man mal mit Alexa und Siri vergleicht).


----------



## Ion (18. November 2017)

*AW: Gatebox, die KI die sich deinen Bedürfnissen anpasst und für dich da ist*

Irgendwie putzig, aber nicht für den Preis.


----------

